

A Map of Science - timf
http://metamodern.com/2009/05/20/a-map-of-science/

======
diiq
It's a little to dense to be super readable, but I do enjoy the way it looks
like some bizarre ciliated life-form, crawling on whip-like appendages through
ancient protoplasm.

Except the protoplasm is the space of possible thoughts. And the animal is the
thoughts we've already thunk.

------
mitko
It would be interesting to see also dependencies between different sciences.
This could be done by example by examining the citations in papers...

Then probably we can observe something like: CS depends on Math, Medicine
depends on Biology

